# Hot Shots



## MicPaPa (Jul 15, 2020)

Who has recently made a first time firearm purchase or added to current arsenal?

Oh, and any recent soccer ball purchases?


----------



## met61 (Jul 15, 2020)

Added to arsenal shortly after lock down. It was as difficult as TP or Spam at Costco. Long lines and order backlogs. Oddly, a noticeable majority in line were young to middle aged females, many Asian. I was told by a store rep first time purchasers were above 60% female. A sign of the times I guess.


----------



## watfly (Jul 15, 2020)

Not much of a gun guy, but I have a really nice over under shotgun in my father-in-law's gun safe in Utah.  I was up there for the 4th and was going to bring it back but my wife put the kibosh on that plan.  I guess I'll have to rely on the cops.

I hope to never have to buy a soccer ball again.  Coaches have supplied balls for practice going on 3 years now.  If he needs a ball we try to dig it out of the backyard somewhere.  The only balls we really have left are freebies from soccer camps and are in various phases of deterioration.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 16, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Who has recently made a first time firearm purchase or added to current arsenal?
> 
> Oh, and any recent soccer ball purchases?


I recently upgraded my (racist) gun arsenal for multiple obvious reasons. The first and foremost: because I can! The second being I am a racist second amendment loving American. The lines in the store were not too bad, the DROS process was about 21 days instead of 10, so not too much hassle. How about the ~24 hours or so we had to purchase ammo on line??? That was fun! I ordered some immediately when the law illegally forbidding interstate commerce (amongst other second amendment violations) was struck down and received it in the mail!!! That was a really nice day, even if it only lasted 1 day. I also noticed a lot of first time buyers, especially young females at the gun store. You can tell when they are new buyers because they want to buy the nicest looking guns without knowing anything about a caliber. And usually the store reps have to talk them out of it, lol. “Don’t buy a .45 until you have shot one. It looks pretty, but guns are not about looking pretty.” I’ve always had a shotgun and a Glock 27 (.40), and I recently purchased a .38 Super 1911 model, a revolver (.38 special), and a small .22 handgun. I’m looking at a high powered rifle (sniper rifle) as my next purchase, and also need a .22 rifle. Funny story, I purchased a small safe, built a bunch of wood compartments for it and now I can fit all my ammo and guns in there. I am so proud of that, especially because safes are really expensive. 
Anyhow, I recently purchased an MLS Adidas replica size 5, since my child has moved from a size 4 to size 5 this (lost) season.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I recently upgraded my (racist) gun arsenal for multiple obvious reasons. The first and foremost: because I can! The second being I am a racist second amendment loving American. The lines in the store were not too bad, the DROS process was about 21 days instead of 10, so not too much hassle. How about the ~24 hours or so we had to purchase ammo on line??? That was fun! I ordered some immediately when the law illegally forbidding interstate commerce (amongst other second amendment violations) was struck down and received it in the mail!!! That was a really nice day, even if it only lasted 1 day. I also noticed a lot of first time buyers, especially young females at the gun store. You can tell when they are new buyers because they want to buy the nicest looking guns without knowing anything about a caliber. And usually the store reps have to talk them out of it, lol. “Don’t buy a .45 until you have shot one. It looks pretty, but guns are not about looking pretty.” I’ve always had a shotgun and a Glock 27 (.40), and I recently purchased a .38 Super 1911 model, a revolver (.38 special), and a small .22 handgun. I’m looking at a high powered rifle (sniper rifle) as my next purchase, and also need a .22 rifle. Funny story, I purchased a small safe, built a bunch of wood compartments for it and now I can fit all my ammo and guns in there. I am so proud of that, especially because safes are really expensive.
> Anyhow, I recently purchased an MLS Adidas replica size 5, since my child has moved from a size 4 to size 5 this (lost) season.


You can’t beat a 1911.
I have quite a few weapons my self, 270mag and a 300 short mag as far as hi power rifles.
1911 is by far my fav.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can’t beat a 1911.
> I have quite a few weapons my self, 270mag and a 300 short mag as far as hi power rifles.
> 1911 is by far my fav.


1911’s are the classic looking handguns that are very customizable and therefore are very popular. Every single component of that gun can be replaced and customized; in my case I like buying 24k gold plated parts. I also purchased some really nice gun grips, and after it’s all said and done it’s like a dream come true. I’ve actually invested more in the gun components that I’ve replaced than in the purchase of the gun itself.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

I wasn't able to add to my current arsenal because there was almost nothing left when I went to visit a few months back.  Even the pink and purple handled candy shooters Anon refers to.  I guess the demotards, in their infinite wisdom, have put more and more in the hands of legal owners and I'm ALL about that. 

Regards, Sig Sauer

P.S. - Pretty loyal to the Adidas ball.  The $25 replica... not the $40-$50 version my DD is going to launch over a fence and never be found.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 16, 2020)

This is the reality.  My ex liberal friend Colin has a gun he just bought.  First of all, this is the right we all have as Americans.  My wife and I had deep long talks and meditation about this subject.  My wife is an Angel and the most loving being I have ever met.  I'm super intense and a warrior at heart. I have a deep deep fighter in me from my Scottish ancestry. So after much thought and prayer, we have decided to have zero weapons.  My son and dd are on their own on this one.  I will only bow to King Jesus, which I already did in 1988 when I got baptized.  The second and last time I bowed on my knee was for my girlfriend and now wife.  We are a nuclear family of 4.  Fearsome foursome.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is the reality.  My ex liberal friend Colin has a gun he just bought.  First of all, this is the right we all have as Americans.  My wife and I had deep long talks and meditation about this subject.  My wife is an Angel and the most loving being I have ever met.  I'm super intense and a warrior at heart. I have a deep deep fighter in me from my Scottish ancestry. So after much thought and prayer, we have decided to have zero weapons.  My son and dd are on their own on this one.  I will only bow to King Jesus, which I already did in 1988 when I got baptized.  The second and last time I bowed on my knee was for my girlfriend and now wife.  We are a nuclear family of 4.  Fearsome foursome.


Respect your decision... but if someone comes to hurt or steal from you, you know King Jesus will not have the same stopping power as King Glock.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This is the reality.  My ex liberal friend Colin has a gun he just bought.  First of all, this is the right we all have as Americans.  My wife and I had deep long talks and meditation about this subject.  My wife is an Angel and the most loving being I have ever met.  I'm super intense and a warrior at heart. I have a deep deep fighter in me from my Scottish ancestry. So after much thought and prayer, we have decided to have zero weapons.  My son and dd are on their own on this one.  I will only bow to King Jesus, which I already did in 1988 when I got baptized.  The second and last time I bowed on my knee was for my girlfriend and now wife.  We are a nuclear family of 4.  Fearsome foursome.


I got a nice junior size Mossberg 500 20GA for your kid.


----------



## VegasParent (Jul 16, 2020)

I just got an S&W M&P 15 Sport. Looks and feels like the M4 I carried in Iraq minus the happy switch. Researching handguns with plans to purchase one for me and one for my wife. Don't know where I heard the quote "it's better to have a gun and not need it then to need a gun and not have it".


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 16, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> I just got an S&W M&P 15 Sport. Looks and feels like the M4 I carried in Iraq minus the happy switch. Researching handguns with plans to purchase one for me and one for my wife. Don't know where I heard the quote "it's better to have a gun and not need it then to need a gun and not have it".


Thank you for your service. As well as all the other Patriot warriors on this Forum.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Respect your decision... but if someone comes to hurt or steal from you, you know King Jesus will not have the same stopping power as King Glock.


Well, my King is with me so I feel safe.  Look, go out in violence Outlaw.  It's a choice and I respect that.  I warned you that the law of two ends up this way every time.  The real Universe is the law of three.  I told you all this before so it's only worth repeating if you ask me to repeat.  For you Outlaw, I will repeat if you ask.  Read this story about Steven in book of Acts.  All the Disciples of Jesus were in a city called Jerusalem.  Jesus had told the 11 Apostles to take his message of Forgiveness, Grace and Truth around the world.  How does one do that with only 11 dudes?  There was 12 but Judus killed himself so only 11.

*Stephen Is Stoned to Death*
"When the *council members heard Stephen’s speech, they were angry and furious.*  But Stephen was filled with the Holy Spirit. He looked toward heaven, where he saw our glorious God and Jesus standing at his right side. Then Stephen said, “I see heaven open and the Son of Man standing at the right side of God!”
*The council members shouted and covered their ears.* At once they all attacked Stephen and dragged him out of the city. Then they started throwing stones at him. The men who had brought charges against him put their coats at the feet of a young man named Saul.
As Stephen was being stoned to death, he called out, “Lord Jesus, please welcome me!” *He knelt* *down* and shouted*, “Lord, don’t blame them for what they have done.” Then he died.*

One man's death started the hunt to kill followers of Christ.  Outlaw, the word Christian was not invented either yet.  It comes later in the book and was a derogatory name given to the fools of Christ.  Anyway, all the followers scattered all around the world.  The reason they went all around the world was because that's where they were from and only came to Jerusalem to worship on the day of Pentecost.  This other guy name Saul was killing the stupid followers of Christ as well.  Jesus met up with Mr Self Righteous Saul on the road to Damascus and he went from murderer, to Paul the messenger of Christ to all the Gentiles.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, my King is with me so I feel safe.  Look, go out in violence Outlaw.  It's a choice and I respect that.  I warned you that the law of two ends up this way every time.  The real Universe is the law of three.  I told you all this before so it's only worth repeating if you ask me to repeat.  For you Outlaw, I will repeat if you ask.  Read this story about Steven in book of Acts.  All the Disciples of Jesus were in a city called Jerusalem.  Jesus had told the 11 Apostles to take his message of Forgiveness, Grace and Truth around the world.  How does one do that with only 11 dudes?  There was 12 but Judus killed himself so only 11.
> 
> *Stephen Is Stoned to Death*
> "When the *council members heard Stephen’s speech, they were angry and furious.*  But Stephen was filled with the Holy Spirit. He looked toward heaven, where he saw our glorious God and Jesus standing at his right side. Then Stephen said, “I see heaven open and the Son of Man standing at the right side of God!”
> ...


It's great that you put all your faith in a book written by other men.  But when your child is sick, you don't take her to church... to take her to an educated physician.  When someone comes into your house, looking to do harm to your family, put your faith in Sig Sauer... because there's no God in anyone's imagination that's going to stop them, Spicoli.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's great that you put all your faith in a book written by other men.  But when your child is sick, you don't take her to church... to take her to an educated physician. * When someone comes into your house, looking to do harm to your family, *put your faith in Sig Sauer... because there's no God in anyone's imagination that's going to stop them, Spicoli.


You are making things up in your little brain.  Your scared Outlaw and it's understandable.  I would be scared too if I sat around on my computer thinking of people coming to my house to rob me and steal my family and shoot me.  I'm not saying it's not possible but thinking it everyday is making you one scared dude.  To each his own and I wish you and everyone true safety.  BTW, it's not a book and never was supposed to be one book.  It's a collection of letters.  Luke wrote Luke and the book of Acts.  It inspires me and not you.  Oh well, that's ok too.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 16, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> I just got an S&W M&P 15 Sport. Looks and feels like the M4 I carried in Iraq minus the happy switch. Researching handguns with plans to purchase one for me and one for my wife. Don't know where I heard the quote "it's better to have a gun and not need it then to need a gun and not have it".


Pretty sure you didn't hear it from a lib.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 16, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Pretty sure you didn't hear it from a lib.


When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## VegasParent (Jul 16, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Pretty sure you didn't hear it from a lib.


If it is good advice, I don't care who says it. Not everything needs to be political


----------



## MacDre (Jul 16, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Pretty sure you didn't hear it from a lib.


I wouldn’t be so sure about that.  Because it’s better to have and not need than to need and not have.  In other words, I’d rather be caught with than without.  If you see me, it’s on me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You are making things up in your little brain.  Your scared Outlaw and it's understandable.  I would be scared too if I sat around on my computer thinking of people coming to my house to rob me and steal my family and shoot me.  I'm not saying it's not possible but thinking it everyday is making you one scared dude.  To each his own and I wish you and everyone true safety.  BTW, it's not a book and never was supposed to be one book.  It's a collection of letters.  Luke wrote Luke and the book of Acts.  It inspires me and not you.  Oh well, that's ok too.


I'm not scared of anyone... but I'm not willing to put the safety of my family at risk.  Nor do I think about it daily.  

I'm glad you're inspired... and I hope you never have to live with knowing you could have done more to protect the people that depend on you and didn't.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's great that you put all your faith in a book written by other men.  But when your child is sick, you don't take her to church... to take her to an educated physician.  When someone comes into your house, looking to do harm to your family, put your faith in Sig Sauer... because there's no God in anyone's imagination that's going to stop them, Spicoli.


P220 is my best friend.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 16, 2020)

MacDre said:


> P220 is my best friend.


Holy Crap.. Its a sign of the Apocalypse .. Outlaw and MacDre agree on a topic.


----------



## Runaround (Jul 16, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Who has recently made a first time firearm purchase or added to current arsenal?
> 
> Oh, and any recent soccer ball purchases?


What does this have to do with soccer?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 16, 2020)

Runaround said:


> What does this have to do with soccer?


there is no soccer, so get over it!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

MacDre said:


> P220 is my best friend.


You're in Vallejo, Dre.  I'd have one in each hand.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Holy Crap.. Its a sign of the Apocalypse .. Outlaw and MacDre agree on a topic.


I like Dre... he's just full of shit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Runaround said:


> What does this have to do with soccer?


Did you see the title of the thread?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 16, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> If it is good advice, I don't care who says it. Not everything needs to be political


I hear you...unfortunately, guns are.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're in Vallejo, Dre.  I'd have one in each hand.


I do.  And a couple of extra clips on my lap.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 16, 2020)

Runaround said:


> What does this have to do with soccer?


What does this have to do with firearms?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 16, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I do.  And a couple of extra clips on my lap.


Mags. Mags


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 16, 2020)

Ive been buying alot of ammo, Back ground test sucks each time, but going to local stores and purchasing a couple hundred rounds for the attic is key, ammo can be used in trade if it ever gets crazy.  Also if you looking to add a firearm check out these guys  https://atlanticfirearms.com  they friendly and know their stuff , just need to purchased extra things to make it CA Compliant.

Recent Soccer ball Nike Magia 2 in a size 5 and then bought 10 more on facebook market place for the back yard .

I believe in Guns, I pray I never have to use them, but get right with god if you plan on causing harm in my home....


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 17, 2020)

When the gun grabbers say why do you need large magazines? Why isn't 6 rounds enough?

Here is an example of why.


----------



## mlx (Jul 17, 2020)

If that cop was not fat and well trained, he would've needed only one bullet.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 17, 2020)

mlx said:


> If that cop was not fat and well trained, he would've needed only one bullet.


You can tell she actually has spent some time with that firearm. 

At one point the guy grabs at her and causes a jam in the pistol. Under pressure she quickly fixed the problem.


----------



## mlx (Jul 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You can tell she actually has spent some time with that firearm.
> 
> At one point the guy grabs at her and causes a jam in the pistol. Under pressure she quickly fixed the problem.


Wow, yes, I didn't notice that part the first time. It is impressive she fixes the jam so quickly. But, it seems that, even though she unloads the gun on the dude, she keeps missing (or the dude is some kind of terminator who doesn't feel pain or something).


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 17, 2020)

mlx said:


> (or the dude is some kind of terminator who doesn't feel pain or something).


This can very well be. Alcohol or drugs have crazy effect. Years ago I've seen a drunk who felt out of 4 story window and just walked away.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> When the gun grabbers say why do you need large magazines? Why isn't 6 rounds enough?
> 
> Here is an example of why.


Damn... she fixed that mag like she was adding more ketchup to her fries, Hound!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

mlx said:


> If that cop was not fat and well trained, he would've needed only one bullet.


If you weren't delusional, you'd have known that was a female cop.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not scared of anyone... but I'm not willing to put the safety of my family at risk. * Nor do I think about it daily. *
> 
> I'm glad you're inspired... and *I hope you never have to live with knowing you could have done more to protect the people that depend on you and didn't.*


Well, you just thought about me knot protecting my family as if i haven't been.  I have been protecting my family of four for 19 years with zero weapons and I will keep it that way.  If and when my son leaves he can go get his own weapons and that goes for my dd.  I'm 100% for the right to bear arms.  Look at me more as a peacemaker Chaplin type of dude without the robe and degrees in seminary.  I have a unique life experience that makes me unique.


----------



## mlx (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you weren't delusional, you'd have known that was a female cop.


Whatever you say, fatass, racist white trash. You are just a clown in this forum. You can't offend me. So, say whatever crap you want, you won't have a reaction.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

mlx said:


> Whatever you say, fatass, racist white trash. You are just a clown in this forum. You can't offend me. So, say whatever crap you want, you won't have a reaction.


Ooh... now I'm fat?  LMAO!  You stupid fucking moron.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, you just thought about me knot protecting my family as if i haven't been.  I have been protecting my family of four for 19 years with zero weapons and I will keep it that way.  If and when my son leaves he can go get his own weapons and that goes for my dd.  I'm 100% for the right to bear arms.  Look at me more as a peacemaker Chaplin type of dude without the robe and degrees in seminary.  I have a unique life experience that makes me unique.


That's knot what I said, Spicoli.  I just hope you never need more than weed and a surfboard to do it.  I've never had to shoot someone, either, but if it comes down to it... I have the ability to if necessary.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's knot what I said, Spicoli.  I just hope you never need more than weed and a surfboard to do it.  I've never had to shoot someone, either, but if it comes down to it... I have the ability to if necessary.


I never think about shooting someone.  Tell me Outlaw, how do you see the shooting going if you have to protect you and the wife and kids?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I never think about shooting someone.  Tell me Outlaw, how do you see the shooting going if you have to protect you and the wife and kids?


Much like a protester blocking the street, Spicoli.  You get one warning or go for a ride on my hood.  Same holds true for you in my house... you get one warning and then you get one bullet if you're not leaving.  Everytime I provide you a warning, you get another bullet.  I'm not looking forward to it... blood is difficult to get off the walls and wood floors, but it wasn't my choice.

If you're walking the wrong direction, I unload all 11 in you... and I probably won't donate to the carwash that pays for your funeral.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Much like a protester blocking the street, Spicoli.  You get one warning or go for a ride on my hood.  Same holds true for you in my house... you get one warning and then you get one bullet if you're not leaving.  Everytime I provide you a warning, you get another bullet.  I'm not looking forward to it... blood is difficult to get off the walls and wood floors, but it wasn't my choice.
> 
> If you're walking the wrong direction, I unload all 11 in you... and I probably won't donate to the carwash that pays for your funeral.


Gees Outlaw, you have this all planned out.  Be careful and I hope you never have to live this out.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Much like a protester blocking the street, Spicoli.  You get one warning or go for a ride on my hood.  Same holds true for you in my house... you get one warning and then you get one bullet if you're not leaving.  Everytime I provide you a warning, you get another bullet.  I'm not looking forward to it... blood is difficult to get off the walls and wood floors, but it wasn't my choice.
> 
> If you're walking the wrong direction, I unload all 11 in you... and I probably won't donate to the carwash that pays for your funeral.











						Legally armed driver shoots, kills gunman to stop fatal shooting spree in Indiana
					

A legally-armed man shot and killed a gunman in Brownsburg, Ind., this week after a fatal unprovoked shooting, saving a second victim's life in the process.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Outlaw, try dreaming of this type of action.  This real life news is insane and now I know why so many are buying guns!!!  Trust me, I completely understand.  Imagine if you will, you going to say hi to a loved one at the grave site.  You miss them so much and than some dude out of know wear starts chasing you with a gun and kills your friend and then is now chasing you to kill you.  Out of knowhere a hero emerges and kills the 22 year old killer who just wanted to go out shooting folks.  I'm more scared of this action then catching the virus.  Be safe everyone and keep the faith


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 18, 2020)

I feel like this is the right thread to post this opinion/commentary since we are for the most part all conservative on this thread. I’m not sure who wrote this, but it’s definitely an interesting read. Enjoy!

Interesting article 

Ok here’s where I stand on the whole Covid 19 thing.. hear me out and read to the end .. 
IMO I think covid was/is real .. 
And I think it was bad at first .. Especially in China where they were hiding the numbers .. and in places like Italy .. 
But It sort of fizzled out and didn’t do its job .. 
It didn’t do what they wanted it to do.. 
They wanted it to be so much worse .. 
So now they are trying to BS us and push it on us.. force it down our throats .. 

Also I know that it’s all part of the NWO .. 

What better way to push multiple parts of the NWO agenda then a Global Pandemic.. 

They can have their population control agenda being pushed .. their mass vaccination agenda being pushed .. tracking and RFID  chips - big brother agenda being pushed .. 
control being pushed .. and possibly even a step towards sharia law with the whole “cover up” agenda .. Not only with masks, but I’ve also seen places say to wear extra clothes and cover up so you don’t get covid .. even some gyms have signs to cover up so you don’t catch covid. 
And let’s not forget.. you also have the cashless society agenda being pushed ..

The beast system is rising. 

All of these were part of the 2030 UN NWO agenda ... 
What better way to globally push this agenda then a global pandemic ..

Fear and then control .. Order out of chaos 

Also... I do not put it past them to release something much stronger (remember this) 

One thing I do know though.. and one thing that I’ve known from the very beginning.. this one thing I’ve said over and over from the start ... 
Nothing will ever be the same again .. nothing will ever go back to how it once was .. 

This is a step .. no wait .. this is a leap .. towards the NWO / Or beast system if you will. 

Just wait and watch what the next few years brings ..

Please stop saying “oh that will never happen” and start listening ... start digging .. do research .. 

I said this directly before covid .. everyone is way to comfortable .. 
continue to prep .. It will be needed in the future .. 
Continue to prep so that you will not have to go through the panic buying again also .. that’s one thing we’ve always warned about .. being prepared before panic buying sets in .. 

Anyways this was just my two cents on the subject . This is where i stand . And this is what I whole heartedly believe .. hopefully I don’t lose any friends over my opinion.. everyone is to divided right now .. and that’s exactly what they want.. 
The Elite have you right where they want you.. 

Just remember that we can have our differences in opinions and still have the same opinions on other matters .. were not all going to always agree on everything .. 
hope all is well with everyone and I’ll be back to posting updates soon .. 

My opinion 
My thoughts are that they are wanting the people to question  the validity of the virus and it's strength and wear people out to the long we begin to believe it's fake and then boom......unleash the real monster virus that will kill millions because they cried wolf

Remember this opinion 

Don’t be scared be prepared so we survive the lack of supply’s soon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Respect your decision... but if someone comes to hurt or steal from you, you know King Jesus will not have the same stopping power as King Glock.


Moses will help in a pinch, John Moses Browning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> I just got an S&W M&P 15 Sport. Looks and feels like the M4 I carried in Iraq minus the happy switch. Researching handguns with plans to purchase one for me and one for my wife. Don't know where I heard the quote "it's better to have a gun and not need it then to need a gun and not have it".


I have an M4, colt le6920 has the M4 stamp, semi obviously.
Check out CZ, excellent handguns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I wouldn’t be so sure about that.  Because it’s better to have and not need than to need and not have.  In other words, I’d rather be caught with than without.  If you see me, it’s on me.


Let me know and I will show you how to load and shoot it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I do.  And a couple of extra clips on my lap.


Magazines gangsta.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Gees Outlaw, you have this all planned out.  Be careful and I hope you never have to live this out.


You have to have thought these things through before they happen.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have to have thought these things through before they happen.


I'm only trying to help my dd reach her dream.  Lets focus on the positives and the what ifs.  I will think of Happy thoughts only.  Watching my dd play soccer makes me happy.  Why dad happy?  Because dd is happy and that makes me happy as well


----------



## 46n2 (Jul 19, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I feel like this is the right thread to post this opinion/commentary since we are for the most part all conservative on this thread. I’m not sure who wrote this, but it’s definitely an interesting read. Enjoy!
> 
> Interesting article
> 
> ...






ten videos to make you go "Hmmm" not too big of a gun person but I love me some conspiracies.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me know and I will show you how to load and shoot it.


Sheriff I have been playing with guns since I was around 7.  I started off with a bb gun.  By time I was 8, my uncle Wendell gave me a 410 shotgun and a 22 rifle to go rabbit and squirrel hunting.  I gave that 410 & 22 to my daughter. I bet she could out shoot you!


----------



## MacDre (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Magazines gangsta.


I used to piss my Sergeant Major off in the Corps by calling magazines clips and ditty bopping in my uniform like I was back on the block.  I guess some things never change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Sheriff I have been playing with guns since I was around 7.  I started off with a bb gun.  By time I was 8, my uncle Wendell gave me a 410 shotgun and a 22 rifle to go rabbit and squirrel hunting.  I gave that 410 & 22 to my daughter. I bet she could out shoot you!


It’s a bet.
I could out shoot you without sights.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 14, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Surfref (Aug 16, 2020)

No new guns.  Have more than enough: 22, 9, 40, 223, 240, 308, 30-30, 20g, 12g.  No new soccer balls either.  I did get some new wood working tools that I have used to make a bunch of cool things.  This is my latest project.  New patio love seat is next.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

Surfref said:


> No new guns.  Have more than enough: 22, 9, 40, 223, 240, 308, 30-30, 20g, 12g.  No new soccer balls either.  I did get some new wood working tools that I have used to make a bunch of cool things.  This is my latest project.  New patio love seat is next.


What is that exactly. Looks interesting.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 18, 2020)

I lost all mine in a boating accident....

But seriously..to all first-time owners out there. Get some basic firearms training from a reliable source. I realize ammo is a bit expensive and hard to come by right now. But work on being comfortable with your firearm(s) and competent with them. Waking up to breaking glass at 2am is not the time to be getting your firearm out for only the 2nd or 3rd time since you first purchased it...which in many cases was years ago.

To those against firearms that is your choice. But if you think PD will be there in time to save the day you need to think again. With the public outcry to defund PD..you'll have to wait for that counselor or social worker to show up and de-escalate the situation. Good luck with that. 
I don't sit around everyday thinking about what might happen. Don't need to. Just like running earthquake drills, or fire drills, we go over HD drills. My family knows how to react if it's during the day and what to do if it's the middle of the night. It's called being prepared. (Much like watching people in the past few months running thru Costco, Sam's Club or the market, etc. for anything and everything they could get off the shelves. I walked in needing just a few things we use on a normal basis. Why? Because I was already prepared. I posted before about learning from my father-in-law's experiences during The Great Depression)

My kids all learn to shoot when they turn 10yrs old. One of my kids has only shot once and wasn't really interested in it. My G03 GK can run a pistol or an AR15. Doesn't really like the kick of a 12g but can manage it if need be. My youngest isn't old enough just yet, but he's around me enough when I'm cleaning or tinkering with stuff that he's already learning. You should see him run a plastic bb G19 replica and do a mag change. 

I hope the day never comes that I have to shoot at something other than paper or a steel gong. 
If it does, I'm resigned to the fact that the safety of my family comes first.
My .02


----------



## pewpew (Aug 18, 2020)

For all you 1911 owners. There's a small shop in Covina / Glendora. Exotic Pistol Grips. Donut shop closed down. These two guys took over. Nice people. They kept all the donut display cases/shelves and have a pretty good selection of custom 1911 and revolver grips. I'm not a 1911 guy personally so I couldn't tell you anything about prices/materials etc. I've only been in there for a PPT.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 18, 2020)

A few years ago I stopped by a pawn shop in Kingman AZ.  There were at least 25 rifles and another 20 handguns for sale. Guess when times are lean, people looking to unload (no pun intended)  firearms that haven’t been used in years.

My player occasionally adds to her collection of soccer balls- either favorite team, Bundesliga, US soccer. Then there are her handful of wall balls, asphalt shredders, dog bitten. Those are the ones she’d go to if a clutch pk is on the line.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 18, 2020)

pewpew said:


> For all you 1911 owners. There's a small shop in Covina / Glendora. Exotic Pistol Grips. Donut shop closed down. These two guys took over. Nice people. They kept all the donut display cases/shelves and have a pretty good selection of custom 1911 and revolver grips. I'm not a 1911 guy personally so I couldn't tell you anything about prices/materials etc. I've only been in there for a PPT.


Please tell me it isn't the Donut Man that closed. We used to make runs from Downtown to Glendora just to pick up a dozen or 2, cuz We like our donuts.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 18, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Please tell me it isn't the Donut Man that closed. We used to make runs from Downtown to Glendora just to pick up a dozen or 2, cuz We like our donuts.


No. You're still gtg at the Donut Man. They are on Route 66. And the line never seems to be small  there. 
Exotic Pistol Grips is on Arrow Hwy.

 But check out Rad Donuts on Grand Ave / Gladstone in Glendora. Slightly expensive but really good. Some really tasty creations there.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 18, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I feel like this is the right thread to post this opinion/commentary since we are for the most part all conservative on this thread. I’m not sure who wrote this, but it’s definitely an interesting read. Enjoy!
> 
> Interesting article
> 
> ...


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> there is no soccer, so get over it!


Maybe not at your house but there is soccer going on inside and outside our house!  Always will be!  Our kids find a way.


----------

